# BSI, scene NOT safe...



## Martyn (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.baynews9.com/article/new...people-shot-outside-St-Pete-liquor-store.html


----------



## bstone (Aug 24, 2011)

The medics might not have seen the gun or known there was shooting, just saw injured people.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, at least this wasn't a dispatch error. The medics chose of their own volition to enter an unsafe scene. I hope they called for police backup before they got out of the ambo.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 25, 2011)

bstone said:


> The medics might not have seen the gun or known there was shooting, just saw injured people.



IMO, the fact that they saw a group of people, probably panicking and running (which is what normal people would be doing if someone was firing off a gun), and decided to ignore that fact and go running into the heat of it, meant that they were not taking scene safety into account.

There's no way they had no idea that something violent was going on.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems the shooting occurred as they were walking up. Not before hand as some seem to indicate. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.097307,-73.955062


----------



## Martyn (Aug 25, 2011)

*CCTV of the shooting*

http://www.baynews9.com/video?clip=...sed in shooting outside St. Pete liquor store


----------

